# Problem mir upload



## Sashu (8. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen 

nun ich weis nicht wo ich genau anfangen soll! Ich spiele auf dem Server Madmortem einen Hexenmeister und schafe es nicht das meine Daten übertragen werden ich habe alles Probiert nun bitte ich um hilfe.

das schlimme daran es hat mal gefunzt doch leider auch nur halb wie man hierran sehen kann»<<<LINK>>>« Man sieht zwar namen aber keine Stats oder items und das Level ist auch nicht aktuel.

So ich habe nun aus aller Verzweiflung meinen Rechner Neu installiert und jetzt ist nur WOW, Blasc und Cosmos drauf. Ich starte WoW über Blasc und spiele nach dem auslogen Kommt auch das Blasc übertragungs fenster, verbindet sich mit blasc und nun kommt dann schreibt der "einträge 0 Übertragen" oder so. ich habe dann auch versucht die .lua datei so zu übertragen doch das ging auch nicht da Fragt er mich dann ob ich überhaupt Blasc installiert hab und das hab ich ja.

Wer kann mir helfen will das end lich hinbekommen kann cosmos daran schuld sein ?

MFG Sashu


----------



## Regnor (8. März 2005)

Hallo Sashu,

bitte schicke zuerstmal folgende 2 Dateien an blasc@black-legion.info.

*Savedvariables.lua * - Diese Datei findest du in deinem WoW Verzeichnis in dem Unterverzeichnis "WTF\Account\<DEINACCOUNT>"

*debug.txt * - Diese Datei findest du in deinem WoW Verzeichnis in dem Unterverzeichnis "BLASC"

Anhand dieser Dateien können wir prüfen warum deine Daten nicht eingetragen werden.  


Eine Möglichkeiten kannst du ja gleich testen, eventuell lößt das dein Problem:

Hast du eventuell den "Autoupdate" ausgestellt? Dann kann BLASC die Versionskontrolle des AddOns nicht mehr durchführen und es kann zu einem Versionskonflikt kommen. Um dies zu beheben stelle bitte den Autoupdate wieder ein oder gehe in deinem Charauswahlbildschirm auf AddOns und deaktiviere dort das Häckchen an dem Schalter Versionskontrolle. 

Gruß
Regnor

PS: Schau bitte auch nach das du die aktuelle BLASC Version installiert hast. Diese kannst du auf www.blasc.de runterladen.


----------



## Farown (8. März 2005)

ich hab auch nen problem mit dem upload.

bei mir gleicht blasc nach dem beenden von wow immer die letzten daten ab, die in meiner letzten sitzung mit der alten version erstellt wurden. also stehen im herold chars mit alten daten und welchen die ich nicht gespielt habe mit aktuellem aktualisierungsdatum...

gruß
Farown


----------



## Sashu (8. März 2005)

So die 2 Dateien bekommt ihr heute abend 

Das andere ja wenn ich unter addons schaue Blasc hat ein Versionskonflikt! Kann mir einer noch sagen wie ich das Autoupdate einschalte ?

Ja ich hab die neueste Vesion von Blasc 0.5.0

MFg Sashu


----------



## Regnor (8. März 2005)

Sashu schrieb:
			
		

> So die 2 Dateien bekommt ihr heute abend
> 
> Das andere ja wenn ich unter addons schaue Blasc hat ein Versionskonflikt! Kann mir einer noch sagen wie ich das Autoupdate einschalte ?
> 
> ...



Entweder über START->Prorgamme->BLASC->Blasc Konfiguration oder auf das BLASC Icon neben der Windowsuhr klicken und in dem Menü dort auf Einstellungen.
Dann das Häckchen bei "Automatisch nach neuer BLASC Version suchen" reinmachen. Dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## Sashu (8. März 2005)

Ok ich bin 18:30 Daheim dann teste ich das und wehe das geht nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann schreib ich wieder 

MFG Sashu


----------



## Wooza (8. März 2005)

Hi. Sry, dass ich jetzt hier einfachso reinschreibe, aber ich will nicht das Forum unnötig belasten, da ich fast das selbe Problem habe, wie der Threadersteller. Und zwar hab ich shcon alles versucht Blasc laufen zu lassen, es funktioniert jedoch nicht.
-Bin im Besitz der neuesten Version
-Das "Automatisches Update"-Häckchen ist gesetzt
-Die "Versionskonflikt"-Überprüfung in WoW ist ausgeschaltet

```
## Interface: 4216
## Title: BLASC Profiler
## Author: B3N - http://www.black-legion.info based on Angarth Script
## Notes: Exportiert Character-Informationen zur Verwendung auf Gildenseiten
## SavedVariables: BLASCProfile, Locale
BLASCProfiler.xml
```
meine "BLASCProfiler.toc"-Datei

Und trotzdem bin ich laut meiner Signatur lvl 23, mein Stand ist jedoch lvl 30. Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir irgendwie helfen. Vielen dank schon mal im Voraus.

+++++++++++++++++++++

Edit:
Eben nochmal geschaut, hauptchat immernoch 23. Inzwischen habe ich einen 9er Krieger, der jedoch wurde ganz normal aktualisiert. Ich raff  nun garnix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sashu (9. März 2005)

So ich habe das gestern noch eus probiert Haken bei auto update ist gesezt und die Versionskonflikt ist ausgeschaltet.

habe sogar cosmos ui complet deaktivirt aber es geht immer noch nicht 

@ Regnor habe gestern noch die email geschickt doh leider muss ich sagen eine debug.txt datei habe ich nicht die andere ist per email raus habe aber noch keine antwort drauf 

danke Sashu

EDIT: ach ja ich habe auch den manuellen update versucht bekomme die meldung das die datei übertragen wurde aber geändert hat sich nicht in meinem Profil upload war gestern um 19:00 uhr


----------



## Regnor (9. März 2005)

Hallo Sashu

Leider bin ich gestern nicht mehr dazu gekommen auf deine Mail zu antworten.
Ich werde heut abend denk ich dazu kommen mir deine LUA anzuschauen und dann bekommst du Feedback von uns.

Gruß Regnor



			
				Sashu schrieb:
			
		

> So ich habe das gestern noch eus probiert Haken bei auto update ist gesezt und die Versionskonflikt ist ausgeschaltet.
> 
> habe sogar cosmos ui complet deaktivirt aber es geht immer noch nicht
> 
> ...


----------



## Sashu (9. März 2005)

Regnor schon mal danke und hoffe wir finden die lösung 

MFG Sashu

bis heute abend


----------



## Sashu (11. März 2005)

Habe bis heute noch keine Antwort bekommen was ich machen kann @Regnor 

Bite melden 

MFG Sashu


----------



## Regnor (14. März 2005)

Sashu schrieb:
			
		

> Habe bis heute noch keine Antwort bekommen was ich machen kann @Regnor
> 
> Bite melden
> 
> ...



Hallo Sashu,
ich war letzte Woche leider nicht da (CEBIT) und konnte daher mir das nicht anschauen. Ich denke das ich mich heut abend dransetzen kann.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Sashu (14. März 2005)

Hallo Regnor 

Ich glaube ich habe jeden beitrag hier gelesen und alles richtig gemacht habe bei cosmos die 2 ADDONs deaktivirt die stören könnten habe Blacs 0.5.0 /58 drauf aber es geht nicht . Mein Char wied nicht aktualisirt Siehe link oben und meine Twink erst gar nicht aufgefürt ( ! Ich weis nicht mehr was ich machen soll!

ist nur nochmal so als info 

p.s. ach ja ich habe keine datei im Blasc verzeichnis die debug.txt heist 

Sashu


----------



## Regnor (14. März 2005)

Starte BLASC einfach mal über das Startmenü :
START->Programme->BLASC-Blasc (debug)
dann sollte auch die Debug.txt angelegt werden.

Gruß Regnor



			
				Sashu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Regnor
> 
> Ich glaube ich habe jeden beitrag hier gelesen und alles richtig gemacht habe bei cosmos die 2 ADDONs deaktivirt die stören könnten habe Blacs 0.5.0 /58 drauf aber es geht nicht . Mein Char wied nicht aktualisirt Siehe link oben und meine Twink erst gar nicht aufgefürt ( ! Ich weis nicht mehr was ich machen soll!
> 
> ...


----------

